# Paul George says goal is to win MVP, thinks Pacers are threat in East



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Paul George has lofty goals for both himself and the Indiana Pacers this season.
> 
> The two-time NBA All-Star said he's aiming to win the MVP award this season, and he believes Indiana can be a "top-3" team in the Eastern Conference.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/13764471/paul-george-eyes-mvp-sees-indiana-pacers-east-power


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Lofty goals are good so long as your confidence doesn't get rattled if you sense you're going to fall short.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

His goal should be to win a championship


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

ATLien said:


> His goal should be to win a championship


He won't win one until he forces a trade to LA and is reunited with Big Roy.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

ATLien said:


> His goal should be to win a championship


the team isn't in place, yet, so all that can be done is go for individual goals.


----------

